
Show HN: I made a product that helps to collect feedback from users - lex_zaitsev
https://productroad.com
======
lex_zaitsev
Hi,

I made a product that helps companies to collect user's feedback, share
roadmap and changelog.

Productroad is a platform for users where users can:

\- leave feedback and discuss feedback from other users;

\- suggest features and upvote them;

\- subscribe to post and receive updates from the company team.

Productroad is also a platform for company team where team members can:

\- prioritize feedback and show it's status on development roadmap;

\- write a changelog;

\- track who is working on particular feedback.

Yeah, we are not first who are providing such services. So how we differ from
others?

UserVoice. That service is one of the first in this niche. For now, it's
focused on enterprise customers. We are focusing on small to medium businesses
providing better user experience, simple and clean interface, transparent
pricing. Also, we provide premium support for every customer.

Canny. This product is great and in many ways, we inspired by Canny. At the
same time, we make a more customizable product. We also focused on privacy so
we have different access levels, closed accounts, enforced SSO and many other
things.

We are eating our dog food and make our roadmap public on
feedback.productroad.com you are welcome to vote for our features :)

Also, Productroad is an open startup and we publish our business metrics
monthly in our twitter (spoiler alert: not a unicorn yet):
[https://twitter.com/productroad](https://twitter.com/productroad)

And the best part: we understand now is a hard time for many companies so we
offer a 50% discount for one year for any hunter signed up during the first
two months after our launch. And we offer a 100% discount for organizations
fighting the COVID-19. Just drop us a mail on hello@productroad.com.

